# Rainbow Trout - Brine



## jeffro99 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hey guys having my first go at smoking some rainbow trout fillets does anybody have a go to brine wet or dry that they are willing to share?

thanks


----------



## nikkig (Jun 1, 2016)

Good Morning Jeffro99

I made my first smoked trout last summer and I found a fabulous brine on the Montana Outdoors magazine website.  The article also has good instructions on how to smoke trout.  Enjoy!

Nikki

http://fwp.mt.gov/mtoutdoors/HTML/articles/recipes/smokedtrout.htm#.V07x1JErKUk


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 1, 2016)

jeffro99 said:


> Hey guys having my first go at smoking some rainbow trout fillets does anybody have a go to brine wet or dry that they are willing to share?
> 
> thanks


Below are two of my Step by Steps.

They are both using the same Brine, but the difference is the length of time I brined the fish, due to the thickness of the pieces.

Hope that helps.

*Smoked Salmon*      

*Smoked Brook Trout & Tilapia*

Bear


----------



## wade (Jun 1, 2016)

jeffro99 said:


> Hey guys having my first go at smoking some rainbow trout fillets does anybody have a go to brine wet or dry that they are willing to share?


Hi Jeffro - Below is my step by step for dry curing and cold smoking Salmon and Trout. I sell quite a lot of this.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/237224/smoking-fish-an-old-dog-can-still-learn-new-tricks


----------



## smokethefish (Jun 1, 2016)

jeffro99 said:


> Hey guys having my first go at smoking some rainbow trout fillets does anybody have a go to brine wet or dry that they are willing to share?
> 
> thanks


I have an excellent brine recipe.

First we should start by the size of the rainbow trout fillets and if they are skin on or skin off. I actually don't like this question so much as there are a lot of variable that go into making a brine. Is it fresh fillets, skin on? 4/6 8/10, etc. There's many ways to make a brine and you always need to know the FULL picture.

Is this going to be hot smoked or cold smoked? That too will affect the brine.

I actually wrote a chart about the brining for cold smoked salmon, and how it should work (according to science and a lot of paid research) but depending on the information you'll provide us with we can tweak the recipe.

http://www.smokethefish.com/2016/06/01/making-the-perfect-brine-for-salmon-wet-brine/


----------



## jeffro99 (Jun 2, 2016)

SmokeTheFish said:


> I have an excellent brine recipe.
> 
> First we should start by the size of the rainbow trout fillets and if they are skin on or skin off. I actually don't like this question so much as there are a lot of variable that go into making a brine. Is it fresh fillets, skin on? 4/6 8/10, etc. There's many ways to make a brine and you always need to know the FULL picture.
> 
> ...


They were caught last weekend and now in the freezer, skin on, and fish were all around the 4-5 lbs mark. will be hot smoked using MES 30


----------



## smokethefish (Jun 2, 2016)

jeffro99 said:


> They were caught last weekend and now in the freezer, skin on, and fish were all around the 4-5 lbs mark. will be hot smoked using MES 30


Hey Jeffro99. Here's what I would do if I were you.

Make sure they are fully thawed, put it in a 30* Salometer liquid brine with about 5 gallons of brown sugar, mix it well and let it sit for approximately 12-16 hours.

I would then remove it from the brine, give it a fresh water rinse for about 5 minutes, hand it back and hot smoke it the traditional way. Dry it at 85* F then slowly raise the temp until 160* F, start the smoke when the internal temperature reaches 110* F and the fish feels "DRY" with a nice pellicle. And smoke until it reaches 136* F. You won't be disappointed!


----------

